# First inside look at the BMW M2



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

EVO gets up close and personal with the BMW M2, petrol heads have something to look forward to.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

I am a petrol head but this does nothing for me. 
I am sure the BMW fraternity will get all moist over it but 99% of the people that buy it will have no idea how to drive it properly.
Only 2 positives from me 1) its not being plugged in white and 2) they have at least got the proportions right compared to the 1M which is just wrong.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Daffy said:


> I am a petrol head but this does nothing for me.
> I am sure the BMW fraternity will get all moist over it but 99% of the people that buy it will have no idea how to drive it properly.
> Only 2 positives from me 1) its not being plugged in white and 2) they have at least got the proportions right compared to the 1M which is just wrong.


To be fair though, you pretty much comment how much you dislike BMWs every time there is a BMW thread. BMW threads do attract your limited posts on the forum, so I doubt anyone will be surprised by your opinion.

99% of people? What percentage of people buy other cars and can't drive properly either?


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I need to start saving.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

M3simon said:


> I need to start saving.


Better be fast then. :lol:

I see there is more slots opening up now. Quite a few people were offered M4s on the same finance terms they were for the M2, so they've opted for the M4. The thought of waiting well over a year is a bit much for people too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

M3simon said:


> I need to start saving.


Got my deposit in on one and secured my allocation, I test drove the M3 before Christmas to try and get a comparison and I was blown over the the power and fun I had driving the car so with the M2 it will have the best bits from the M3 and M4 at a more affordable entry price point, I think the M2 will do very well.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice! BMWs have really grown on me recently the fact I couldn't afford this is keeping my wallet healthy.....for now


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Kerr said:


> To be fair though, you pretty much comment how much you dislike BMWs every time there is a BMW thread. BMW threads do attract your limited posts on the forum, so I doubt anyone will be surprised by your opinion.
> 
> 99% of people? What percentage of people buy other cars and can't drive properly either?


Your quite right I am not a fan of the looks of most current BMW's the last BMW's that looked OK to me was the e46 and the 5 series was it e39 of the same era. Since then they have, like plenty of manufacturers, lost their way in design IMO and are just throwing out model after model without much difference from one to other. Plenty of older good looking BM's and the 4 series is about the only OK looking model today it seems to have the right proportions. 
The thing with current M cars is they don't have the same wow factor anymore that they used to have when it was just the original 3 and 5 This is the same as a Golf GTi or Porsche 911. New BMW there will be an M version along soon. Previously if you saw an M car on the road you were very lucky. I think their success is their downfall for me but without it they would go out of business.

It appears they are on a mission to swamp all the markets and they do a great job of selling well made cars which are a good drive. I just prefer something a bit different to the masses and has a bit more character. It just depends on your priorities, nobody buys an Alfa, Jag or LR for its reliability you buy it for its looks or off road ability knowing it may break down more often than a BMW, Merc or other. I think BMW's are a safe option and to me that makes it a bit dull. If they built something I liked the look of I would quite happily say so.

One thing I do like about BMW, and there are some aspects, are their colours. That blue, estoril I think is gorgeous as are some of their older fluro green, orange and the red of an original M3 is great.

I am in the minority with BMW I accept that BMW marketing will continue selling and producing cars for the masses and will be incredibly successful at it.

The fact I dislike the current range is no different to several others on here and their dislike for Kia or Peugeot for example. In future I will keep my opinions to myself until I see something I like but if others don't like it what then do I post or not.


----------



## Precision (Oct 9, 2015)

2007 Bmw Z4 Coupe, old and ageless beauty! :car:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I haven't watched the whole video but it looks a bit dull from the first few seconds !, i am sure it looked better from when i saw it before than it now appears on the video.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cars no matter what, will always divide opinions, that's the beuty of the car industry.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not going to lie... I bloody love it


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks great. Probably goes very well.

The interior could do with just a little something... Maybe better looking seats and a bit of Alcantara detailing.

I do agree with Daffy though, too many M badges being handed out now. The WOW factor has gone, but BMW must do it as everyone else is doing it. The average Joe with a 420d M Sport really buys into the M bit. It makes them feel better about the car they drive and that's why BMW sales are higher than ever.

As a BMW fan sometimes progress is great in terms of what they produce now but its as though its just a conveyor belt rather than a workshop full of Car enthusiasts building the next M car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Looks great. Probably goes very well.
> 
> The interior could do with just a little something... Maybe better looking seats and a bit of Alcantara detailing.
> 
> ...


I get your point, it kinds of dilute the whole M experience, am M car should just be an M and not an 420 M sport which is not a true M car, like the M235i and the M135i and so on, but what can you do, it business I guess, those old days of performance cars that were just exclusive to a particular range are long gone, shame really.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have the m4 and 435i at the minute and to be honest I wouldn't pay the extra for the m4. Don't get me wrong the m4 is a nice car, it feels like a piece of Motorsport with number plates it's very mechanical in feel and is the kind of car you have to learn and get the best from it, something that you would never do with an Audi s/rs car, those you can just drive flat you regardless of the conditions but they reward you with nothing. I do like the 1m, we have one of them too but I've not driven it.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep, I will have one!

I wonder how much they will be on lease


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

id not say no to one thats for sure, though it doesnt quite seem to look different to most (except rear) BMW's would have liked a carbon roof and few bits but thats just me.

The wheels are very nice which is a surprise as most cars now they are naff

No flat bottom steering wheel, means nothing i know but i think it looks better


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Meh

I think it's great tbh and I used to hate bmw


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)

Lovely! :thumb:. Can't wait to read the reviews. Gonna be a cracking used buy in year or two.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

No from me. Awesome car I'm sure, but I'm another new BMW hater. I just cannot grow to like that front end. Front wheels back it looks great, same as the m4. There's no way people will look at that in 30 years how we look at e30 m3's now.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know why but the only cars in the M range that do it for me is the 3 or 5 series nothing else ever given the full M glory really has 

The badge is just being thrown on and around everything imo , but i'm sure they will sell loads especially at £44k 

Other than that it's not a bad looking car


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have very split views on BMWs - I love the X6M, M6 (which I know most don't) and M5s, but I detest the 1 series - just hateful in every respect for me, but they have a lot fans and many of them on the road certainly more that the 6 and X6's I like...

So I was curious to see what I thought of this M2, took a good look at the full video, had a nose around the net and my next door neighbour has a brand new RS3 on his drive which I see and hear daily. I am a BIG Audi fan having an S4 convertible (V8) and to compromise commutes a 1.4 TDI A2..

I have to say I think this M2 is a fantastic car, i love the looks, the interior and it sounds a damn site better than the RS3 (having said that neither are a patch on my V8 :thumb

I wouldn't buy one, just because I am not in the market for this type of car... If I was, out of the Merc A45AMG, RS3 and this M2, for me this wins hands down.

Many thanks SB :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)

R7KY D said:


> I don't know why but the only cars in the M range that do it for me is the 3 or 5 series nothing else ever given the full M glory really has
> 
> The badge is just being thrown on and around everything imo , but i'm sure they will sell loads especially at £44k
> 
> Other than that it's not a bad looking car


I see the M2 as a modern day E46 M3. It will be the real deal, I am sure. As proper an M car as there has ever been :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Got my deposit in on one and secured my allocation, I test drove the M3 before Christmas to try and get a comparison and I was blown over the the power and fun I had driving the car so with the M2 it will have the best bits from the M3 and M4 at a more affordable entry price point, I think the M2 will do very well.


Whats happening with that gorgeous little S1?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> Whats happening with that gorgeous little S1?


It's going to traded in Ben, it's great car but not the full beans like an RS , M or AMG car that I have always wanted.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmm.....it kind of SEEMS okay; absolutely love the exhaust notes; but would prefer a second video opinion to get another view of it.....

....Soul boy : get yer video camera at the ready mate :wave: :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Rs3 .... Don't they have an issue with the engine, we had someone who's new rs3 lasted 260 miles from new.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> Rs3 .... Don't they have an issue with the engine, we had someone who's new rs3 lasted 260 miles from new.


Bet it was a fun 260 miles though...then


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Wasn't even that ... They were just driving and it stopped and wouldn't go no further.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> To be fair though, you pretty much comment how much you dislike BMWs every time there is a BMW thread. BMW threads do attract your limited posts on the forum, so I doubt anyone will be surprised by your opinion.
> 
> 99% of people? What percentage of people buy other cars and can't drive properly either?


I new this was a kerr post even before I looked at the avatar name lol.

This BMW is the business by the way


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One lucky sod has already taken delivery of his M2, looks good in white and a nice exhaust sound as well.

http://www.carscoops.com/2016/01/owner-takes-delivery-of-new-bmw-m2-in.html


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm thinking that maybe grey will be the best colour for the M2. Didn't think I'd think that though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't think greys the best colour but it's up there

I want an m135 coupe in grey


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You've only got 4 colours for the M2. White, black, grey and blue. 

I prefer white for the M235i, but grey for the M2. Thought I'd say blue for the M2, but I've changed my mind seeing some photographs. 

They'll probably end up looking different in person. Colour is a personal thing.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I'm thinking that maybe grey will be the best colour for the M2. Didn't think I'd think that though.


See the video?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> You've only got 4 colours for the M2. White, black, grey and blue.
> 
> I prefer white for the M235i, but grey for the M2. Thought I'd say blue for the M2, but I've changed my mind seeing some photographs.
> 
> They'll probably end up looking different in person. Colour is a personal thing.


Yea

For me it's blue, grey, white then black

Think 2 series in black don't look good at all, doesn't show them off well at all

Prefer 235 in blue too though over white


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^^ I agree, my choice is Blue, Grey, white then black, shame there wasn't a red option, apparently the paint booth is to small to accommodate more colours considering other models are also built at the Lipezig plant.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> See the video?


Watched it.

It looks good. It appears to be sitting a bit high, but I guess it will be sitting on transportation blocks raising the ride height for getting on and off the transporter.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Watched it.
> 
> It looks good. It appears to be sitting a bit high, but I guess it will be sitting on transportation blocks raising the ride height for getting on and off the transporter.


Well spotted Kerr, didn't realize it was sitting a bit high, it's definitely sitting a bit high and yes it's sitting on transportation blocks.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> ^^^^ I agree, my choice is Blue, Grey, white then black, shame there wasn't a red option, apparently the paint booth is to small to accommodate more colours considering other models are also built at the Lipezig plant.
> 
> View attachment 45004


You agree??

You feeling alright?

:lol:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

like the look of that and it sounds very good.
Front bumper also looks cool with those big air dams


----------



## billyali86 (Jan 14, 2009)

The white car above is not a customer car but delivery to a garage in luxembourg I think.

I was one of the M2 defectors that Kerr mentioned. Had a deposit down on the M2 and was supposed to receive delivery around May this but was then told it will not be till 2017. 

Now have an m4 and loving it!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The other thing that came up on the forum which might put some people off, the 2 series, including the M2, will be getting a facelift in early 2017. 

I know a lot of people like to have the latest model, so if people take delivery late 2016 as many are planned, the facelift just months later might not go down too well.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The other thing that came up on the forum which might put some people off, the 2 series, including the M2, will be getting a facelift in early 2017.
> 
> I know a lot of people like to have the latest model, so if people take delivery late 2016 as many are planned, the facelift just months later might not go down too well.


That wouldn't put me off, that's the way with manufacturers these days.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That wouldn't put me off, that's the way with manufacturers these days.
> 
> View attachment 45190


I tell you what that may explain my surprise at BMW recently, i have been looking at a new car and i have seen quite a few 235i's with lots of money off, i was surprised at just what you could get that are only a few months old or pre reg'd, one in particular had an original price of aprox 43k with extras and it was being sold at 30k before haggling, performance bargain ?, I was quite tempted , i thought people were shifting them on before the M2 comes though.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

182_Blue said:


> I tell you what that may explain my surprise at BMW recently, i have been looking at a new car and i have seen quite a few 235i's with lots of money off, i was surprised at just what you could get that are only a few months old or pre reg'd, one in particular had an original price of aprox 43k with extras and it was being sold at 30k before haggling, performance bargain ?, I was quite tempted , i thought people were shifting them on before the M2 comes though.


It does make you wonder though, are they clearing stock before a possible face lift is due? not sure if it's to make way for the M2 as there are only 500 units earmarked for the UK for this year and 2000 units overall.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've never heard of that much off a M235i ever. The M135i comes with bigger discounts than the M235i, but it's still sizeable on the M235i. The M235i is also a few thousand more to begin with.

If there's a prereg £42k car for £30k, it'll be snapped up in seconds as it's well underpriced. It'd be interesting to see it? 

On the BMW forum there is a sales manager who beats the very best deals anyone can get for new cars. I think half the people on the site have bought their cars off him. He's very good for his information too.

As of next year the discounts available on the M235i will drop. The M2 is made on the same production line and they don't have enough capacity. As well as less discounts, lead times will also move out.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kerr said:


> I've never heard of that much off a M235i ever. The M135i comes with bigger discounts than the M235i, but it's still sizeable on the M235i. The M235i is also a few thousand more to begin with.
> 
> If there's a prereg £42k car for £30k, it'll be snapped up in seconds as it's well underpriced. It'd be interesting to see it?
> 
> ...


Delivery mileage (123 miles) M235i for £29,980.00 here -
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...=pricedesc&price-from=25000&page=14&logcode=p


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Delivery mileage (123 miles) M235i for £29,980.00 here -
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...=pricedesc&price-from=25000&page=14&logcode=p


That's nowhere near £42k spec though. That's about £36-37k new.

50 miles is also maximum delivery mileage. It's listed as nearly new 2015/65.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I said pre reg and a few months old ones, the few months old is the 43k one


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Delivery mileage (123 miles) M235i for £29,980.00 here -
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...=pricedesc&price-from=25000&page=14&logcode=p


Actually considering the list price (nearly 39k)that's a bargain too, Derby have 4, all are 31k, they have a slightly older one at about 27k iirc too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> I said pre reg and a few months old ones, the few months old is the 43k one


It'd still be interesting to see it.

Cars fitted with perfomance goodies usually do well.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> It'd still be interesting to see it.
> 
> Cars fitted with perfomance goodies usually do well.


If I show it someone may buy it from under me , it's easily found though On the BMW site, if anyone is really that bothered I can PM it to them.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nah. I'll stick to my rattley old French saloon thanks.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good prices for a great car on those 2 series.

£30K buys a lot of performance.

We can probably thank BMW with starting off this performance price war with the original £29K m135i.

So much to choose from at that kind of £ now.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Good prices for a great car on those 2 series.
> 
> £30K buys a lot of performance.
> 
> ...


Indeed, if you go to the early cars I have seen 235i's at a tad over 25k


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You can get a standard spec M135i for £25k new. That's how strong the discounts are. 

Considering what you are getting, you can't do better.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> Actually considering the list price (nearly 39k)that's a bargain too, Derby have 4, all are 31k, they have a slightly older one at about 27k iirc too.


Don't know much about BMW's pricing but I thought it was worth more than £36k new TBH


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Don't know much about BMW's pricing but I thought it was worth more than £36k new TBH


The proper retail price was about 39k of the one you posted with the spec it had, I don't know what offers and discounts are given on new cars but they seem to have a glut of pre reg cars at the moment, one dealer had a new M4 (pre reg) with a huge huge chunk of its retail price bringing it to new well specced A45 amg money!, there are certainly some cheap new or nearly new BMW's about, I was surprised just how much a car you could get for such a reasonable amount, that's said it worry me if I was to buy new!, i guess you have to buy smart when buying new.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its comical that people go on about great discounts on BMW but if it was pretty much any other brand it would be "Big discounts because they are crap and nobody wants them"


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

As Steve TDCi on here mentioned the second hand value of m135i's is unreal...so cheap for a 320bhp RWD Straight Six Turbo'd Hot Hatch....with an easy 375bhp Stage 1 remap done for £500.

For £20K for a 2/3 year old motor with the ability to extend the BMW warranty, they make a lot of sense.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy665 said:


> Its comical that people go on about great discounts on BMW but if it was pretty much any other brand it would be "Big discounts because they are crap and nobody wants them"


To be fair though, apart from in hottest latest in demand things, you get big discounts off most cars.

The M2 you are lucky if you're going to get anything off by reports I've heard.

The M135i gets about 22% off, which is really strong. You'll get around 18% off the M235i.

There was guys getting 14% off new A45s, which is more that people were getting off their old ones. It was about 10-12% then. I was originally offered 10% off an RS3 when there was a queue. I've been called back and offered a couple of cars within weeks recently. I was promised an exceptional deal, but I didn't ask numbers as didn't want it.

You'll get over 20% off an Audi S5 too. I wasn't offered that much off the 435i even with the 440i on the way.

There is big money off most cars when you ask.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well I _thought_ I liked it, but that might have been the BMW enthusiast deep in me donning the rose-tints, because as time's gone on since the first press shots I've gone all 'luke warm' with it.

If I'm honest, I still struggle a bit with the turbo'd M car dichotomy, even though that debate's been done to death and is no nearer a decisive conclusion one way or another. Between this or a mint used E9X? Gimme the screaming S65 powered machine everytime.

Yeah, I know............torque :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Competition brings down cost for every brand.

The out going (stll 65 plate but 355bhp) A45 AMG can be had with delivery miles on for £35K...with a couple of options but not to your own spec. That's a sub 10 second 0-100mph car brand new for £35K.....madness


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Competition brings down cost for every brand.


Its great for the customer (in the short term) but the manufacturers are storing up a whole heap of future trouble potentially

The business model for most manufacturers is flawed - maintaining profit levles by eroding margins and selling ever more - Toyota have the right model - sell to make a profit - don't chase ever bigger sales volume - concentrate on maintaining profit margin


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Competition brings down cost for every brand.
> 
> The out going (stll 65 plate but 355bhp) A45 AMG can be had with delivery miles on for £35K...with a couple of options but not to your own spec. That's a sub 10 second 0-100mph car brand new for £35K.....madness


Where is that at, the dealers are still trying to shift nearly year old ones for almost 40k ?!, the ones i have visited anyway, i have to say i was rather taken by a white one with the chav spoiler on it !


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Loads of Merc dealers have them on Autotrader for just over £34K....some have the panoramic roof, some have Aero Kit. Chesterfield Merc, Reading, Slough, North Wales too.

Go for it....your only a few hundred quid away from a 0-100 time of low-mid 8's.....Rapid


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The merc doesn't feel that fast though,well the cla45 we have doesn't. I'd still throw 20k at a used m135i, they are brilliant cars. But I never thought I'd see a golf owner jump ship to a rwd BMW.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> The merc doesn't feel that fast though,well the cla45 we have doesn't. I'd still throw 20k at a used m135i, they are brilliant cars. But I never thought I'd see a golf owner jump ship to a rwd BMW.


Remapped stage 1 will post sub 9 to 100 sorry, not the standard car.

Golf R is a great car, I think the RS Focus makes it look a bit overpriced and dare I say it boring.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I completely agree on the rs. I've never got the hype about the golf r, I mean the gti looks the better car and if you wanted to buy a quick awd car why not the s3. Although I would always go for the rs. I'm just hoping ford don't release the fiesta rs otherwise I'm going to have to buy one.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Kerr said:


> To be fair though, apart from in hottest latest in demand things, you get big discounts off most cars.
> 
> The M2 you are lucky if you're going to get anything off by reports I've heard.
> 
> ...


Went through exactly the same list of cars before buying mine. Had an A5 and was in the market for something with a bit more grunt. Saw the M235i and really liked it. Borrowed it for a couple of days and it was a great car, but just too small for me. Rear wasn't practical for much really.

Then saw the level of discount you mentioned on the S5 and, at the same price as a M235i, the performance and importantly quattro made it the car for me. Had it a couple of months now and still love it 

Shame they couldn't do a similar deal on the 435i, as moving to BMW would of made for a more noticeable change in car, rather than staying with Audi. I do wonder if I could live with RWD though, especially in this weather. The fact you can just plant the foot to the floor in the S5 and it goes with no hesitation is incredible....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> The merc doesn't feel that fast though,well the cla45 we have doesn't. I'd still throw 20k at a used m135i, they are brilliant cars. But I never thought I'd see a golf owner jump ship to a rwd BMW.


My A45 didn't feel as fast as my M235i on the move.

So much torque and power spread through the rev range on the M lite. It's a 3.0 v a 2.0 which makes a difference.

From zero the A45 has the 4wd and a launch is amazing. Not too often or you'll do some damage.

On the move the M lite is a match. It feels faster as the A45 only comes alive after 5500rpm.

Different cars, both likeable for different reasons.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DrEskimo said:


> Went through exactly the same list of cars before buying mine. Had an A5 and was in the market for something with a bit more grunt. Saw the M235i and really liked it. Borrowed it for a couple of days and it was a great car, but just too small for me. Rear wasn't practical for much really.
> 
> Then saw the level of discount you mentioned on the S5 and, at the same price as a M235i, the performance and importantly quattro made it the car for me. Had it a couple of months now and still love it
> 
> Shame they couldn't do a similar deal on the 435i, as moving to BMW would of made for a more noticeable change in car, rather than staying with Audi. I do wonder if I could live with RWD though, especially in this weather. The fact you can just plant the foot to the floor in the S5 and it goes with no hesitation is incredible....


I currently own an S1 AWD and driven RWD BMW and while I agree that the traction is assured and planted on an AWD S1, I found a RWD BMW more rewarding and what you put in is exactly what you get out, smiles per hour as apposed to miles per hour.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> My A45 didn't feel as fast as my M235i on the move.
> 
> So much torque and power spread through the rev range on the M lite. It's a 3.0 v a 2.0 which makes a difference.
> 
> ...


What kind of damage can be made Kerr, with launch control if done to often?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What kind of damage can be made Kerr, with launch control if done to often?


A drivetrain in bits and you having to fork out on two clutches and big labour charges with a double clutch box.

A 4wd launch puts so much strain through the drivetrain. FWD and RWD spin up the wheels easier. 4wd puts all the power through all the drivetrain. It's addictive but so harsh.

The A45 has managed fine mostly, but there is so many stories of Haldex failure, overheating or eating clutches on other cars.

Ask the fast Evo and Subaru guys how long a clutch really lasts.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> A drivetrain in bits and you having to fork out on two clutches and big labour charges with a double clutch box.
> 
> A 4wd launch puts so much strain through the drivetrain. FWD and RWD spin up the wheels easier. 4wd puts all the power through all the drivetrain. It's addictive but so harsh.
> 
> ...


WOW, :doublesho never knew that, that would put some people off launch control on there cars, makes you wonder what's the point, a few goes on launch control and bang.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I currently own an S1 AWD and driven RWD BMW and while I agree that the traction is assured and planted on an AWD S1, I found a RWD BMW more rewarding and what you put in is exactly what you get out, smiles per hour as apposed to miles per hour.


Have you driven an Audi with the Torsen(?) quattro system? I was also looking at the S3 Saloon (not a big fan of hatchbacks) but the lack of discounts and discussions that Haldex wasn't as good as the 'proper' quattro put me off....

I can't imagine the difference in everyday driving is noticeable?

Launch Control is brutal on the S5...only done it once as I can't imagine it does much good....!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No one really does launch control in their own car too often unless they have no mechanical sympathy.

Its for bragging rights, plus it takes 10 seconds to engage the modes....a fiat 500 will beat you away from the lights before you've engaged it.

I did a full throttle launch a few time in my Impreza, the bang through the drivetrains said to me it didn't like it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> No one really does launch control in their own car too often unless they have no mechanical sympathy.
> 
> Its for bragging rights, plus it takes 10 seconds to engage the modes....a fiat 500 will beat you away from the lights before you've engaged it.
> 
> I did a full throttle launch a few time in my Impreza, the bang through the drivetrains said to me it didn't like it.


I was pretty quick in the A45, but still need the sequence of buttons and operations to be done.

You do see some awesome drag times, but they don't include reaction times. When you look at RT it is often a few seconds as they push all the buttons. You can't spend too long on launch mode.

They've actually lost the race although their time is faster. Real drag racing is first over the line.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DrEskimo said:


> Have you driven an Audi with the Torsen(?) quattro system? I was also looking at the S3 Saloon (not a big fan of hatchbacks) but the lack of discounts and discussions that Haldex wasn't as good as the 'proper' quattro put me off....
> 
> I can't imagine the difference in everyday driving is noticeable?
> 
> Launch Control is brutal on the S5...only done it once as I can't imagine it does much good....!


I'm no technician and my S1 is Quattro, don't know if that includes Haldex, it's a great car, fast and sure footed but lacks the fun factor of a RWD, I did test drive the current RS3, that's also a great car with the same sure footed with emence grip and traction but I came away pretty disappointed, great engine but a little underwhelming to drive, but as always, cars are a matter of personal taste and opinions, it would be a boring world if we all agreed with everything, you enjoy your S5, beast of a car.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm no technician and my S1 is Quattro, don't know if that includes Haldex, it's a great car, fast and sure footed but lacks the fun factor of a RWD, I did test drive the current RS3, that's also a great car with the same sure footed with emence grip and traction but I came away pretty disappointed, great engine but a little underwhelming to drive, but as always, cars are a matter of personal taste and opinions, it would be a boring world if we all agreed with everything, you enjoy your S5, beast of a car.


Absolutely. You just wonder how much people make mountains out of mole hills...! Bet I couldn't tell the difference...

S1 must feel like a complete rocket... The OH was looking at A1's and if they did the S1 with the S-Tronic I would of happily shared that with her!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DrEskimo said:


> Absolutely. You just wonder how much people make mountains out of mole hills...! Bet I couldn't tell the difference...
> 
> S1 must feel like a complete rocket... The OH was looking at A1's and if they did the S1 with the S-Tronic I would of happily shared that with her!


Unfortunately the S1 only has a manual option, I believe an auto would have added more weight, and yes the S1 is pretty quick, will be saying goodbye to it in the Summer.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> My A45 didn't feel as fast as my M235i on the move.
> 
> So much torque and power spread through the rev range on the M lite. It's a 3.0 v a 2.0 which makes a difference.
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to have another go in the cla45 as my initial impressions were it felt a little flat higher up the Rev range, it doesn't sound as good as the m car either as it approaches the redline, it does sound very good at low speeds though and does like to pop and bang. The interior on the merc is nicer though. The S5, they sound quite nice and are very quick and understated.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like any other m sport 2 series. Hate BMW and Audi's these days all look the same with different engines.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Maybe I need to have another go in the cla45 as my initial impressions were it felt a little flat higher up the Rev range, it doesn't sound as good as the m car either as it approaches the redline, it does sound very good at low speeds though and does like to pop and bang. The interior on the merc is nicer though. The S5, they sound quite nice and are very quick and understated.


At 5500rpm you'll feel the extra surge or power. In auto it changes gear too soon. The problem I had with manual is that I struggled to get a feel when to change gear before the limiter. There is no noise change or even a feeling that it has ran out of power, then bang you hit the limiter.

The torque is limited in first and second gear.

Most cars I can feel, but the A45 I often needed a little glance for the red on the dash.

Has the car you've got been fitted with the performance exhaust? It's deep sounding and sounds meaty at low revs. It isn't as pretty at higher revs and the pops and bangs can be a bit loud. They are childish, but I bet you still do it? :lol:

I really liked the Merc's seats. They were so comfortable and offered great support. Seats appear to be the area a few cars cut corners on.

Done a launch start yet?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Love it just wish I were 20 years younger.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> At 5500rpm you'll feel the extra surge or power. In auto it changes gear too soon. The problem I had with manual is that I struggled to get a feel when to change gear before the limiter. There is no noise change or even a feeling that it has ran out of power, then bang you hit the limiter.
> 
> The torque is limited in first and second gear.
> 
> ...


Yep it has the performance exhaust, the seats are great and the suspension is comfortable given the car that it is.

We haven't done any launches as we don't want to pay to fix it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Yep it has the performance exhaust, the seats are great and the suspension is comfortable given the car that it is.
> 
> We haven't done any launches as we don't want to pay to fix it


Surely one launch control won't damage the car? Other wise it seems pointless for manufactures to put these features in to their cars, being these types of cars are built for performance then the're supposed to handle some degree of stress!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I would say the same. Have a mate with a highly tuned S5 (running at 476bhp and 576nm) and he's done a few LCs....0-62 in 3.6secs I can see why he would!

Never had an issue...if I find out his gearbox is gone tomorrow I won't tell him I wrote this...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm no technician and my S1 is Quattro, don't know if that includes Haldex, it's a great car, fast and sure footed but lacks the fun factor of a RWD, I did test drive the current RS3, that's also a great car with the same sure footed with emence grip and traction but I came away pretty disappointed, great engine but a little underwhelming to drive, but as always, cars are a matter of personal taste and opinions, it would be a boring world if we all agreed with everything, you enjoy your S5, beast of a car.


S1 has the haldex quattro system as does the new RS3 SB :thumb:

Launch control? My S4, which is a s-tronic, has the Launch Control instructions printed in the hand book

Find it difficult to see how Audi could get out of a warranty claim solely attributed to the use of LC when they're telling you how to use it!

& no I haven't used LC my S4 yet as I haven't done enough miles, but when I have I will be having a play


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Bristle Hound said:


> S1 has the haldex quattro system as does the new RS3 SB :thumb:
> 
> Launch control? My S4, which is a s-tronic, has the Launch Control instructions printed in the hand book
> 
> ...


It is a good laugh BH...makes my head go all funny 

Yea I think they might say you've abused it if they run a log and find you've done 7 every day...but a few times I can't see how they have a leg to stand on if under warranty!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Burning out clutches is wear and tear. They won't be covered by warranty. 

When you've done lots of hard starts and the mechanicals aren't as smooth as they should be or a bit loose, they won't be replaced as they still function. It's wear and tear. 

Normally there is guides of how to use the launch control in the manuals, but often there is restrictions for the ones I've read. They tell you to use is sparingly, high grip tarmac only and not on public roads. 

A launch on a 4wd car puts the huge pressure through the transmission. A lot of cars limit torque levels in lower gears to take the strain off the transmission. A launch puts maximum strain through the transmission and it going to be applying extra wear and tear, with a higher chance of sudden failure.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm fairly sure there is small print of the use of launch control. But as the clutch is a consumable I don't see how the warranty would cover it, after all if you have carbon brakes and wear the pads out demonstrating them they would replace them.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is Auto Expresses review of the new M2, and the hype around this car seems to have paid off, there will be more reviews from the other motoring press so will see how it fairs with them but a great start, I don't think there's many high performance sports cars that get 5 stars from a review.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/bmw/2-series/94392/bmw-m2-coupe-2016-review


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Here is Auto Expresses review of the new M2, and the hype around this car seems to have paid off, there will be more reviews from the other motoring press so will see how it fairs with them but a great start, I don't think there's many high performance sports cars that get 5 stars from a review.
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/bmw/2-series/94392/bmw-m2-coupe-2016-review


I do hope the seats look better in real life


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

182_Blue said:


> I do hope the seats look better in real life


Stuff the seats, it's how it handles that I am excited about, the seats on my S1 are fairly similar in Audi's style of course and they are good enough for me, I can't see those seats being a deal breaker, can you?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Stuff the seats, it's how it handles that I am excited about, the seats on my S1 are fairly similar in Audi's style of course and they are good enough for me, I can't see those seats being a deal breaker, can you?


Certainly not a deal breaker, I just think they are a bit dull for what the car is supposed to be ?, maybe just me, they kind of remind me of seats from the 70's, perhaps thats the idea, just my opinion, PS its not really a review, well it is for looks etc but its when they actually drive one you will see :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

182_Blue said:


> I just think they are a bit dull for what the car is supposed to be ?, maybe just me, they kind of remind me of seats from the 70's, perhaps thats the idea, just my opinion, PS its not really a review, well it is for looks etc but its when they actually drive one you will see :thumb:


The review I have read was based on a road test of the car over in the USA. For some reason the wrong link had been uploaded, pop over to Auto Express online and read their road test, it was uploaded earlier this morning.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The review I have read was based on a road test of the car over in the USA. For some reason the wrong link had been uploaded, pop over to Auto Express online and read their road test, it was uploaded earlier this morning.


Thats not the Autoexpress link you posted though is it ?, its perhaps my computer ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

That makes a bit more sense now LOL.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

182_Blue said:


> Thats not the Autoexpress link you posted though is it ?, its perhaps my computer ?


It is the correct link but it's dated back to January and not this mornings review, I'll try again.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/bmw/2-series/94392/bmw-m2-coupe-2016-review

Here it is, hope this time it uploads OK. Really annoying, keeps going back to January 11th Grrrr.

Hear is the Verdict from Auto Express as quoted by them:

The M2 has been the most hyped car of 2016, but we can confirm it was worthy of such high expectations. Comparisons with BMW icons such as the 2002 turbo and E30 M3 are inevitable and justified as they are with the current M4 that the new car shares so much with. But the M2 is a very different beast. It's sensational to drive yet accessible too. It eclipes it's rivals from Audi and Mercedes, instead drawing comparisons with cars like the Porsche Cayman.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It's probably very fast, and very exciting. It will get plenty of people very moist. Who will no doubt immediately run around telling everyone how fast and brilliant it is, but it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks good in this picture Soulboy, interestingly they say it's not limited though, plus there already talking about a CS version!, have you ordered yet?

Feature in latest,'Car' magazine.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

182_Blue said:


> It looks good in this picture Soulboy, interestingly they say it's not limited though, plus there already talking about a CS version!, have you ordered yet?
> 
> Feature in latest,'Car' magazine.


That's a nice picture Shaun, I had already put my deposit down and waiting for the official UK launch next month, then it's off to the dealers for some number crunching. I had already read an article about the M2 CLS, probably will be more expensive, you can probably tune up the M2 to achieve those kind of figures and save some cash in the process, BMW will probably add that stupid spoiler and strip out the back seats and put in a roll cage on the M2 CLS, a bit like what they did with the M4 GTS.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's a nice picture Shaun, I had already put my deposit down and waiting for the official UK launch next month, then it's off to the dealers for some number crunching. I had already read an article about the M2 CLS, probably will be more expensive, you can probably tune up the M2 to achieve those kind of figures and save some cash in the process, BMW will probably add that stupid spoiler and strip out the back seats and put in a roll cage on the M2 CLS, a bit like what they did with the M4 GTS.
> 
> View attachment 45896


Yeh it looks loads better in that picture, much like the 1M which I liked, it's In this months Car magazine if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Kerr said:


> To be fair though, apart from in hottest latest in demand things, you get big discounts off most cars.
> 
> The M2 you are lucky if you're going to get anything off by reports I've heard.
> 
> ...


Just trawling through random BMW threads and noticed this. I managed about 22% off my recent BMW 440i order.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Plenty of BMW M2 reviews in here folks :thumb:
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/bmw-m2.255351/#post-2675191


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Never mind the reviews, i just want a job wherever you guys work as i sure as hell can't afford a 40k plus car


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

muzzer said:


> Never mind the reviews, i just want a job wherever you guys work as i sure as hell can't afford a 40k plus car


It should hold its money really well though. It might only cost £5K in depreciation over 3 years. Making it cheaper to run than say a Diesel Focus.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Saw this and thought it was worth adding to your thread SB :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The reviews have all been really impressive so far. 

From the timed runs they've been getting the 0-60mph as 4.2sec and 0-100mph in 10.0sec with the manual gearbox. 

That's good figures with RWD and a manual box with the power it has got.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.bmwblog.com/2016/05/03/video-bmw-m2-drag-races-mercedes-benz-a45-amg/

I found this result quite surprising, odds on the AMG will win this drag race but did it? watch it and see.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> http://www.bmwblog.com/2016/05/03/video-bmw-m2-drag-races-mercedes-benz-a45-amg/
> 
> I found this result quite surprising, odds on the AMG will win this drag race but did it? watch it and see.
> 
> View attachment 46603


SB68 - You tease!! and for 1/100th of a second :thumb: Was good to watch though! :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Aberdeen have had a demo for a couple of weeks now. I was up the other week for a nosy.

The colour and the car stands out more in person.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Aberdeen have had a demo for a couple of weeks now. I was up the other week for a nosy.
> 
> The colour and the car stands out more in person.


You lucky sod to even see one in the flesh, my local dealership had one locked away for a customer, would they let me see it? hell no,, that really looks good and I think in the best color too. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul Boy, if you've put a deposit down for an order/pre-order how quick will you get the car once you've done a deal?

Aren't they currently now well into 2017 before anybody can get one?


----------

